
Expansion of the Wendelstein 7-X stellarator underway - mpweiher
https://www.neimagazine.com/news/newsexpansion-of-the-wendelstein-7-x-stellarator-underway-7830324
======
mpweiher
You say "cooling with water" at up to 10 Megawatts per square meter, I hear
"power generation".

